# greetings!



## one-shot (Nov 21, 2007)

I am an active reader of MartialTalk but have never posted before. I currently Practice Juko Kai Aiki Jujutsu in Melbourne Florida. I have studied martial arts for about twenty or so years all told, but I was forced to suspend my training for approx 10 years due to injury and school. I currently hold a white belt in the Juko Kai. I have studied Jung Ki Kwan Hapkido, where I hold a Red belt. I studied Daito Ryu Aikijuijutsu for a short while but had trouble with the teaching methods. I needed more time with the techniques than I was getting. I hold a Green Belt in Gojuro Goshindo Aikijuijutsu which is where I started out. Hopefully I can stick with this school long enough to achieve my goal of becoming a Black Belt. I have read all the negative stuff posted about the Juko Kai so please spare me your warnings about this system. I can tell you that it can be an effective tool for self defense. I also understand that no Martial Art is complete enough where it's practitioners should cast stones in any direction. Not all people go into Martial Arts for the same reason. I study for the sole purpose of self defense. I have seen alot of different styles and have practiced with many different practitioners and if you believe in your style thats good enogh for me.

Whats our Battle Cry!       Not in the Face...Not in the Face !!!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Nov 21, 2007)

Greetings from the Charleston Combat Academy!! Welcome to MT!! Brad  :yoda: http://www.myspace.com/charlestoncombat31


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome One-stop glad to have you posting here.


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the posting side of MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to MT. I'm looking forward to your contributions


----------



## stickarts (Nov 21, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey!




Robert


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT & enjoy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 22, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## seasoned (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome! Good for you if you've found something you like.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.


----------

